# What is the best option?



## zee10000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, so here's the thing. I have completed a Bachelors in Biology from the US, graduated with a 3.5. I had a rough year during this (a few withdrawals), and will be judged if I apply to medical school in the US. I have too many options right now (not the one I want of course) and I'm trying to figure out what is best. 
1. I can try to apply to a medical school in Pakistan, which will be hard anyways with all of the paperwork. I know it is is definitely difficult to adjust as well. I did some volunteer work in Pakistan, and some of the lady doctors are not very polite. I do have a lot of connections, and after doing my undergrad here, I looked at the sample test, and I guess those extra four years will pay off for something. I am still not underestimating the entry test by no means. The thing is, even if I do get in, that's 5 years away from my family. It's a long way, and five years is a huge commitment.
2. I can become a Physician's Assistant, study for 2 years, not have that much debt but I'll be underrated, and paid less (even though the pay is comfortable). But in my heart I know how hard I have spent throughout high school and college to become a doctor. I feel like I'll be giving up too soon.
3. I could apply to a US medical school or the Caribbean with a better MCAT (US MCAT) score next year. That means however that I will not start medical school until 2013. If I try to apply to Pakistan this year, at least I'll be done with my two years ready for clinicals. 
These are the options, and I really don't know what to do. Please give me suggestions. Anything helps!!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Well Pakistan is a great option, but like you said, it's a HUGE committment, because the field itself is demanding as well as highly prestigious. The conditions will take time to get used to, however, if you keep your eye on the prize, nothing can deter you. Becoming a doctor will keep you away from your family no matter where you attend medical school, so keep that in mind. But, after you're a doctor, you can have family time whenever you want, but a priority is a priority; and if families first, then reconsider your choices. 
Secondly, United States Medical school is a great choice as well, however the MCAT is one hurdle that is the downside. The entrance test is much easier, or you can take the SAT II's, which are even more easier! (high school level stuff). However the SAT II's are over for the year and will be administered next fall. 
Since im applying to Pakistan, I would highly recommend you study there at either Aga Khan University,Shifa Medical College or King Edwards. Those are highly revered medical schools that will give you an ample amount of oppertunities and the professors will work with you to meet your best potential and battle off your USMLES. You won't suffer debt, however AKU and Shifa are very expensive. Hostel Accom. are respectable and they're very well supported to give the student's a well rounded medical experience to the fullest. The end choice is all on you, but I would highly recommend Pakistan. Gather some information, get in touch with the schools, past alumni, current students and faculty, read some threads and get started! 
I hope the advice helps, may Allah help you and bring you success.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

zee10000 said:


> Hey guys, so here's the thing. I have completed a Bachelors in Biology from the US, graduated with a 3.5. I had a rough year during this (a few withdrawals), and will be judged if I apply to medical school in the US. I have too many options right now (not the one I want of course) and I'm trying to figure out what is best.
> 1. I can try to apply to a medical school in Pakistan, which will be hard anyways with all of the paperwork. I know it is is definitely difficult to adjust as well. I did some volunteer work in Pakistan, and some of the lady doctors are not very polite. I do have a lot of connections, and after doing my undergrad here, I looked at the sample test, and I guess those extra four years will pay off for something. I am still not underestimating the entry test by no means. The thing is, even if I do get in, that's 5 years away from my family. It's a long way, and five years is a huge commitment.
> 2. I can become a Physician's Assistant, study for 2 years, not have that much debt but I'll be underrated, and paid less (even though the pay is comfortable). But in my heart I know how hard I have spent throughout high school and college to become a doctor. I feel like I'll be giving up too soon.
> 3. I could apply to a US medical school or the Caribbean with a better MCAT (US MCAT) score next year. That means however that I will not start medical school until 2013. If I try to apply to Pakistan this year, at least I'll be done with my two years ready for clinicals.
> These are the options, and I really don't know what to do. Please give me suggestions. Anything helps!!!


 
Better should get PA degree in USA, or study in USA, you have spend lot of time in us eduction after your high school so don't wast time going to pak After Bachelors in Biology....Do you know that you can work with doctors in pakistan? you can teach in there. Your degree is i think equal to m-phil in pakistan im not shor about it.... You can contect to HEC about equivalence ceritifcate. All is up to you, you knows your self better. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hammad khan said:


> Better should get PA degree in USA, or study in USA, you have spend lot of time in us eduction after your high school so don't wast time going to pak After Bachelors in Biology....Do you know that you can work with doctors in pakistan? you can teach in there. Your degree is i think equal to m-phil in pakistan im not shor about it.... You can contect to HEC about equivalence ceritifcate. All is up to you, you knows your self better. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


You make sense, but a dream is a dream and if he wants to be a doctor, 20 years from now he'll look back and regret that he didn't put the time and effort into keeping at it and achieving it. If it's a matter of inspiration then you should never give up, if he's meant to be a doctor, then he's meant to be one. PA is one thing, but if it bothers him, and he put effort into becoming a doctor, then nothing less should be settled for.


----------



## zee10000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hammad and Talib, you all are giving me very nice words of encouragement. However, I think I have made my decision and I will go ahead and apply to Pakistan. Getting into medical school in the US is getting harder and harder. They want 3.8, and nothing less than 30s on the MCAT. It will only get harder as time goes by. They are looking at every little thing now. In Pakistan, at least my college education will pay off in that I'll definitely be better prepared, and can spend more time adjusting and less time studying. Talib--very nice words of encouragement. You have helped confirm my thoughts, and Hammad you gave the confidence that my degree is worth something. Thank you all and may Allah bless you both.


----------



## zee10000 (Jun 12, 2011)

and btw, even though I'm not applying to AKU do you think the Smart Brain MCAT book is a good one to study from? I know it has harder material, that's why I wanted it because I wanted to prepared for the worst.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

zee10000 said:


> Hammad and Talib, you all are giving me very nice words of encouragement. However, I think I have made my decision and I will go ahead and apply to Pakistan. Getting into medical school in the US is getting harder and harder. They want 3.8, and nothing less than 30s on the MCAT. It will only get harder as time goes by. They are looking at every little thing now. In Pakistan, at least my college education will pay off in that I'll definitely be better prepared, and can spend more time adjusting and less time studying. Talib--very nice words of encouragement. You have helped confirm my thoughts, and Hammad you gave the confidence that my degree is worth something. Thank you all and may Allah bless you both.


No problem, and I wouldn't give you any advice I wouldn't follow. USA was my first choice until I saw that Pakistan has more of what Im looking for. The work you'll have to put in will be harder, as they usually say, IMG's have to have higher USMLES to get seats, but it's worth it. Just don't let anything distract you and stay focused this time, put your 100% and pray to Allah every step of the way. If you need any help on getting information PM me anytimes, Im always here to help, I myself am going through a very stressful application procedure, and im pulling my hair out until I get my acceptances;I wish you well, Good luck.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

zee10000 said:


> and btw, even though I'm not applying to AKU do you think the Smart Brain MCAT book is a good one to study from? I know it has harder material, that's why I wanted it because I wanted to prepared for the worst.


I haven't heard of the Smart Brains, but the most popular ones are the MCAT Dogars and O levels books, only found in Pakistan. You can ask a family memeber to send them over to you, so you can prepare yourself. I highly discourage the SATII books, a lot of people recommended those to me, and the difficulty of the test was way beyond the scope of what the subject test books displayed. Because of that, I got second listed for AKU because my score wasn't high enough. But what I would advice you is to use the books im telling you, maybe Smart Brains will work too, but i heard they take exact questions out of the Dogars and O Level books. The Physics and Chemistry are very much like the MCAT style, with the paragraph and questions following it. Its about a 3-4 hour test and its very difficult. I would try to gather as much info as possible on it and prepare for it, AKU is a great choice!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

To be honest, download the UHS syllabus. Use the A Level book and FSc book-that would cover the topics.


----------



## Abdullah4896 (Oct 8, 2009)

*At the cross roads of your dream ! Med school !*

Heys Guys, I think I am in a position to offer some advice.
I did my undergrad from york Universityy, in Molecular biology. I followed that by coming to Pakistan, since I didn't get into any CAD or American med school. The carebbean is a good option, but for me it was too expensive, and kinda far fetched. The reason I preferred Pakistan Over the Carrebean is cause I have relatives in Pakistan and I can deal with local dynamics much better in Pakistan than the Carrebean. 

@zee10000
So personally if i were in your position, I would come to Pakistan. my first choice of schools would definitely be Agha Khan, Even though its expensive, it totally is worth it. The campus is amazing, the faculty too. And AKu has a very strong network of alumni in the states, so once you graduate, all those alumni will help you gather yourself and get easy residencies. The alumni network really really helps once you've graduated. Aku costs 22000 dollars approx in tuition per annum, But again, I think its totally worth it. Ive been there and seen it. 
I personally came to Dow. It costs $12000 per annum in tuition and Because dow also has a strong network. Basically its a cheaper option than Agha Khan. They just made a new campus dedicated solely to International students, and this campus too is pretty nice as well. (The campus factor really matters in helping you adjust).
Now adjusting should be a little bit of a problem. but you can get around that if you make friends and you have family here. 
Some honest facts about dow ! there rarely is any benefit you get from classes, so you'll have to do alot and I mean ALOT of self study. Med school is just like that. 
Also year 1 and especially semester 1 are relatively easier, so on the side you can try studying and writing the MCAT in that time. Then try n apply to american schools. if you get in, that would be bulls eye, if you don't, well atleast youre in a med school and you've completed one year, where potentially you couldve wasted it, had you not been in that paksitani med school. I hope that helps.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Abdullah4896 said:


> Heys Guys, I think I am in a position to offer some advice.
> I did my undergrad from york Universityy, in Molecular biology. I followed that by coming to Pakistan, since I didn't get into any CAD or American med school. The carebbean is a good option, but for me it was too expensive, and kinda far fetched. The reason I preferred Pakistan Over the Carrebean is cause I have relatives in Pakistan and I can deal with local dynamics much better in Pakistan than the Carrebean.
> 
> @zee10000
> ...


i agree thats nice one


----------



## zee10000 (Jun 12, 2011)

You guys definitely helped me make a decision. I was iffy and scared about everything, but I think this is also what Allah wants, and I am going to attempt to do this with all of my will. If it doesn't happen, I get to see my advisor tomorrow and she will give me Plan C options. But for now, my mind is set on going to Pakistan. I would love to go to AKU , but due to location I am thinking about trying to get into Nishtar. They also have NANA which is a North American institution for Nishtar Alumni. They help Nishtarians find residencies, etc, etc. I still won't be picky. As long as the school is recognized by the WHO, I will be grateful wherever I do get accepted (if I do). Thank you all!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

No problem, Good luck!


----------



## medstudent1 (Dec 3, 2010)

You should also apply to Shifa, many graduates have come and gone back to the US, and done really well on the USMLEs. Also, Islamabad and Shifa are much easier for Americans to adjust to than any other place.



zee10000 said:


> Hey guys, so here's the thing. I have completed a Bachelors in Biology from the US, graduated with a 3.5. I had a rough year during this (a few withdrawals), and will be judged if I apply to medical school in the US. I have too many options right now (not the one I want of course) and I'm trying to figure out what is best.
> 1. I can try to apply to a medical school in Pakistan, which will be hard anyways with all of the paperwork. I know it is is definitely difficult to adjust as well. I did some volunteer work in Pakistan, and some of the lady doctors are not very polite. I do have a lot of connections, and after doing my undergrad here, I looked at the sample test, and I guess those extra four years will pay off for something. I am still not underestimating the entry test by no means. The thing is, even if I do get in, that's 5 years away from my family. It's a long way, and five years is a huge commitment.
> 2. I can become a Physician's Assistant, study for 2 years, not have that much debt but I'll be underrated, and paid less (even though the pay is comfortable). But in my heart I know how hard I have spent throughout high school and college to become a doctor. I feel like I'll be giving up too soon.
> 3. I could apply to a US medical school or the Caribbean with a better MCAT (US MCAT) score next year. That means however that I will not start medical school until 2013. If I try to apply to Pakistan this year, at least I'll be done with my two years ready for clinicals.
> These are the options, and I really don't know what to do. Please give me suggestions. Anything helps!!!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

help plese....!!!

PLEASE RANK THE FOLLOWING COLLEGES RPUTATION,QUALITY AD PROFESSIONAL WISE IF U KNOW....

ISLAMABAD MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE,ISLAMABAD
SHEIKH KHALFA BIN ZAYED MEDICALCOLLEGE,LAHORE
CENTRAL PARK MEDICAL COLLEGE,LAHORE
SHALMAR MEDICAL COLLEGE,LAHORE

PLEASE RANK,I 'll BE HIGHLY THANKFUL TO YOU...!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Read the forum rules and *STOP posting the same thing everywhere. *


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Read the forum rules and *STOP posting the same thing everywhere. *


brother i have not used short wording then why posts were deleted,due to capital letters?



MastahRiz said:


> ^Read the forum rules and *STOP posting the same thing everywhere. *


people don't give answers,you too,thats why


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you read the forum rules? When you post the same post multiple times it gets deleted. That's a standard rule on any internet forum. Posting in all caps- also something not permitted by most forums and also mentioned in our forum rules.

Read the forum rules or more of your posts are likely to be deleted. 

Thanks.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Now,can i post this question any where else because still no answer from any one and you make the follow up unpleasent to see...???


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't even heard of one of those colleges that you're mentioning. Google it up or something.


----------

